# Semester 2 Intake



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I was just wondering whether the chances of acceptance are higher in the Semester 2 University Intakes than in the Semester 1 Intake? Note that this is for a domestic student. I figured, since Australian year 12s graduate in December, the only competition will be from International Students, or very few Domestic students. 

Any answers will be appreciated


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

The second semester mid year entry for domestics is possible by either deferring formal offer to start at usual time after summer for the first semester, or by direct entry.

Many universities and/or courses do have places open for all entry points, or course/subject area is flexible enough.

The latter option is always possible through direct application depending upon faculty/university, so speak to faculty first.


----------

